#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  AIEEE 2012 Online Fee Payment | Online Fee Payement for AIEEE 2012

## avinder_kaur

Candidates who have been allotted seats can choose to pay the initial fee of Rs. 35,000/ for OP, OBC and Rs.25,000/- for SC, ST category  candidates  through  Demand  Draft  (DD)  or  can  also  pay  through  electronic  mode.The  remaining  part  of  the  fees  is  to  be  deposited  at  the  institute during  admission.  

Candidates who  get  selected  in  Spot  Round will  be  given  automatic  admission  on  selection  in  CFIs. They need to pay a higher amount [Rs. 40,000/- for SC/ST and Rs. 50,000/- for others] before appearing for the Spot Round, so that they need not pay anything at the time of joining the classes. Any  difference  to  be  paid  or  refunded  will  be  adjusted  by  the joining Institute in Spring semester.





  Similar Threads: Answer key for AIEEE 2012 Online Exam held on 12th May AIEEE 2012 Admission Procedure - Online Registration, Choice Filling, Seat Allotment AIEEE 2012 Online Seat Allotment |AIEEE 2012 online seat allocation

----------

